# support for r9 290x?



## aimeec1995 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi it is hard to find correct and up to date info about the status of AMD gpus for this OS.. at least through google. 

Does the r9 290x work in freebsd for 3d work with opengl and opencl? It's a shot in the dark since none one my amd cards have been supported on here yet but I gotta ask


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2019)

Things can stall a long time and then move really quickly with regards to graphics support. I'm not sure about this specific card but things have improved quite a lot lately.



			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

